# DVD Movies



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Will American DVD’s work on EU DVD players.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Depends on the player - see info here on 'region locking' and substitute Portugal for UK

How to Play US DVDs in the UK | Lifehacker UK


----------

